# IBCC Equivalence New Conversion Formula?



## energetic (Nov 19, 2010)

Assalam-o-alaikum everyone,

Can anyone tell me how the new 2012 IBCC Equivalence Conversion Formula works? What percentage is deducted from the International students' results? All help is appreciated.


----------



## schizophrenia (Aug 24, 2012)

Actually yes. I can help a little with this one. The new formula is better for students and reduces marks by 15% instead of the previous 20%.


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Depends on where you're from and what exam you're giving. If you're giving Cambridge A-Level exams, it's pretty much fair. Because they don't actually reduce marks, they give you a set percentage for every grade:

A* - 90
A - 85
B - 75
C - 65
They don't actually cut marks for A-Level students, they used to before. The thing with them is that the maximum they get is a 90%. Which isn't all that unfair because most students with A*s actually have marks up to about 94%. Above that is very rare. Plus if they gave 95% for an A*, it would give A-Level students an unfair advantage because most FSC good students have up to 92% themselves. And you may even get more than what you earned if you have an A at 81%, because they will always consider it 85%.

However, if you're doing some other system, it can get really bad. For example, I did high school from Canada, I got 94% in the exams. And they cut 21% off my mark so I only got a 73% equivalence. That is where they really cut marks, *I think it applies to all countries with percentage based systems instead of grade based systems.* That's really unfair because it means the maximum I could get was only a 79%. I'd have to get 111% to get the same marks as someone who got straight A*s in A-Levels. Which is very hard...

However, from what I've learned, most other countries have it comparatively easier. Students from America get higher equivalences. Canada is just a good example of the cruelty.


----------



## schizophrenia (Aug 24, 2012)

Mine are from the US and they reduced my marks by 15% across the board. I asked them the formula and they said it's 15% reduction for US and Canadian students.


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

schizophrenia said:


> Mine are from the US and they reduced my marks by 15% across the board. I asked them the formula and they said it's 15% reduction for US and Canadian students.


did u call u ask the IBCC people this year?


----------

